# $898 for a 30 mile ride with 8.6x surge in Wisconsin



## JD Fernando (Jun 15, 2017)

The driver is extremely lucky to have gotten a 8.6x surge, but feels bad for pax.
I would have never gotten an Uber with such high price for 30 mile ride.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4660184/Couple-charged-898-Uber-ride-Milwaukee.html

A couple was stunned when they were charged $898 for taking a ride with Uber after attending a music festival in Milwaukee.

Keith and Audra Tubin and their family had been at Summerfest on Wednesday when they used Uber, the festival's official ride-hailing company.

The Tubins asked the driver to take them several stops and the driver said it wouldn't be a problem. He also didn't tell them how much it would cost.

The couple knew the first stop cost them $214, but they weren't warned how much the next three stops would add to their bill.

With all four stops, the ride appears to be approximately 30 miles and would have taken about one hour, allowing for traffic.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Hahaha.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JD Fernando said:


> The driver is extremely lucky to have gotten a 8.6x surge, but feels bad for pax.
> I would have never gotten an Uber with such high price for 30 mile ride.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4660184/Couple-charged-898-Uber-ride-Milwaukee.html


A Unicorn with a Fairy Riding.

Is it normal for them to sit on the horn ?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

That literally makes no sense. How at 9x surge could 30 miles be 898?

maybe 5 or 6 hundred. But how 900


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JD Fernando said:


> The driver is extremely lucky to have gotten a 8.6x surge, but feels bad for pax.
> I would have never gotten an Uber with such high price for 30 mile ride.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4660184/Couple-charged-898-Uber-ride-Milwaukee.html


The driver is a liar.
He can ask Uber to reduce the fare

He sounds like a passenger.
With a tip excuse.
Better to be silent.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

That's what happens when you ask to make stops. LOL.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

So you get paid about $100 for a 30 mile trip if there is no surge? Makes me want to quit my job and drive Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> So you get paid about $100 for a 30 mile trip if there is no surge? Makes me want to quit my job and drive Uber.


That is WHY the article made print to begin with.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> So you get paid about $100 for a 30 mile trip if there is no surge? Makes me want to quit my job and drive Uber.


I wish you would.

But you might be disappointed when you find out that you are probably making closer to $30 for a 30 mile trip.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> That is WHY the article made print to begin with.


So how much do you guys usually make in a weekend???


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Makes me want to quit my job and drive Uber.
> 
> So how much do you guys usually make in a weekend???


You should seriously drive for Uber and find out! But seriously, don't quit your day job before you try it... because I bet you'll want to crawl back when you realize it pays more to sell lingerie.

In my market it may not be unrealistic to make $200 during a weekend.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

You are not including tips.

This guy says he does $50 a day in tips.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-tips-have-never-been-better.178006/


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

It all depends on how many hours and when. I have had as much as $250/day and as little $80/day. Just depends on demand at the time.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Cklw said:


> It all depends on how many hours and when. I have had as much as $250/day and as little $80/day. Just depends on demand at the time.


So $250 a day times 3 (Fri, sat, sun) makes $750. Doesn't sound like those guys were lying then.

$80...thats like a week day?


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Driver already was getting his cake with the 8.6 when he heard new stops cha ching. lol


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> You are not including tips.
> 
> This guy says he does $50 a day in tips.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-tips-have-never-been-better.178006/


It varies by market, I'm sure. I don't get $50 per day in tips. More like $15, often less. Last night I got a $10 bill as a tip and that's the only tip I got. On Lyft, where I am near deactivation because of low ratings, I've actually given cash back to passengers a few times when they start fuming about primetime (basically surge).



lilCindy said:


> So $250 a day times 3 (Fri, sat, sun) makes $750. Doesn't sound like those guys were lying then.
> 
> $80...thats like a week day?


Sunday doesn't count. Sunday is more like a weekday... maybe worse since there is no morning rush to work.

Friday and Saturday you get more. Depends how many hours you work but also your market. I've only broken $200 a couple of times and those were 12 hour shifts that included a LOT of miles. And those days are extremely atypical. In my market, it is more like $90-120 on a Friday or Saturday night if I drive for 8 hours.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> You should seriously drive for Uber and find out!


I am very tempted to do it. Although I do not want to put all those miles on my car.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> That literally makes no sense. How at 9x surge could 30 miles be 898?
> 
> maybe 5 or 6 hundred. But how 900


It doesn't make sense to me either. Here are the Milwaukee rates with 8.6x surge in parenthesis --

Base fare: *$1.25 - ($10.75)*
Booking fee: *$1.6 - ($13.76)*
Cost per min: *$0.2 - ($1.72)*
Cost per mile: *$1.16 - ($9.976)
*
Figure $25 for the base and booking fees. Let's say the trip took two hours with the stops, that's another $206. They'd still need to rack up about 65 miles to get the total up to almost $900.

Maybe I'm missing something, but the math just doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Fatdriverbmw2018 (May 30, 2017)

uber make that fake story to attract people drive for uber its fake they do once story like pay the Fake news media ! to publish the story ! also they rider is employee for uber ! it's fake make people think it's true story ! i have no time got 3x in my life i do this crap for 2 years alamo 10k rides i used lyft with 1000 ride never happend


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Fatdriverbmw2018 said:


> uber make that fake story to attract people drive for uber its fake they do once story like pay the Fake news media ! to publish the story ! also they rider is employee for uber ! it's fake make people think it's true story ! i have no time got 3x in my life i do this crap for 2 years alamo 10k rides i used lyft with 1000 ride never happend


Personally, I don't think the article is beneficial to Uber. It scares passengers away.

Surge pricing is good I think as a concept, but Uber should show the passenger an estimate for the trip when they go to add an extra stop (of course wait time can't really be factored in, but at least the driving time), so that the passenger knows how much more he is adding to the price.

Maybe this pax in the article thought the extra stops were included in the up front fare.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Must've been UberBlack. Also, I'd love to see how much the driver got to keep on this. Upfront pricing probably had Uber keep $400+. 

Cindy, please drive Uber. Please. If you drive for uber in Philadelphia, on a long trip with no traffic you will GROSS less than $1/mile. With traffic it can go all the way up to like $1.20/mile. It doesn't surge like it used to. I've NEVER seen a 5x surge in PA and most of the week now you don't see any surge. I'd really love to see you and your delicate sensibilities driving for uber!


----------



## Frank Coz (May 9, 2017)

I live in Milwaukee. There has to be more to this story. The numbers just don't add up.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Hans GrUber said:


> Must've been UberBlack. Also, I'd love to see how much the driver got to keep on this. Upfront pricing probably had Uber keep $400+.
> 
> Cindy, please drive Uber. Please. If you drive for uber in Philadelphia, on a long trip with no traffic you will GROSS less than $1/mile. With traffic it can go all the way up to like $1.20/mile. It doesn't surge like it used to. I've NEVER seen a 5x surge in PA and most of the week now you don't see any surge. I'd really love to see you and your delicate sensibilities driving for uber!


Uber said since there were multiple stops they don't do upfront pricing that is why they were so surprised.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> It doesn't make sense to me either. Here are the Milwaukee rates with 8.6x surge in parenthesis --
> 
> Base fare: *$1.25 - ($10.75)*
> Booking fee: *$1.6 - ($13.76)*
> ...


I agree the math isn't there. The Booking Fee does not increase with surge.



lilCindy said:


> So you get paid about $100 for a 30 mile trip if there is no surge? Makes me want to quit my job and drive Uber.


Not on UberX, maybe $24.


----------



## Josivy (Oct 3, 2014)

As a former Uber who has driving during Summerfest, it does make sense. 

First off, the traffic is at a total standstill at closing time during that festival with thousands leaving at the same time. So with that surge, most of it is just sitting in traffic. Also there are only specific routes to get in and out of the grounds, so yet again, lots of waiting for lights to change.

I'm also doubtful it was a black car, as I have had a surge that high a few years back for Halloween, and he paid $60 to go 3 miles without traffic. 

Thus it's the extra stops, the standstill traffic, and the surge that created a perfect storm for that high of a fare. A total unicorn of a fare.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I am very tempted to do it. Although I do not want to put all those miles on my car.


How much you make depends on..

1. what market you are trying to work in
2. what ungodly hours you are willing to work
3. what kind of car you have

You need all three to make good money, but the most important is number one. I have no idea what market you would be in or what it's like there.

Working for uber/lyft varies between Less than $5 to more than $30 an hour minus expenses. The number of miles you drive will also vary by market, on the high end your looking at 20 miles for every hour you drive.

Working full time in some markets your looking at 50,000+ miles a year.

There is so much variation in the pricing system and how many trips you can get per hour that all any one can say is that how good of a gig it really is will vary. Earnings depend on when and where you want to work and literally will vary between healthy middle class income (Seattle, St. Louis, not enough business to make a living (Tampa) to impossible to make any money at all even when it's busy (Orlando).

The only consistent across the board is the following vague generalization, _tomorrow will be worse than yesterday_. But that might actually be changing. (I will believe it when I see it)


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

Really? I doubt it. If so, I'm moving to Wisconsin!


----------



## Haskel45 (Feb 9, 2017)

Had to have been lux or luxsuv


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> So you get paid about $100 for a 30 mile trip if there is no surge? Makes me want to quit my job and drive Uber.


You are a troll. Drivers make 60 cents mile ish and 10 cents a min. Temember cindy. Up the block not across the street!



lilCindy said:


> You are not including tips.
> 
> This guy says he does $50 a day in tips.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-tips-have-never-been-better.178006/


Troll.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> You are a troll. Drivers make 60 cents mile ish and 10 cents a min. Temember cindy. Up the block not across the street!


I'm sorry, but I'm not sorry. I was not the one who posted the original article. Why don't you call that person a troll? If you read my comments, you'll see I was only trying to find out how much an Uber driver really makes on weekends.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Thats u in general. I remember your garbage list for 5 stars. Up the street chica


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Thats u in general. I remember your garbage list for 5 stars. Up the street chica


So now you're following me around the place on here to harass me? If you have any issues with any comments there post it there


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> So you get paid about $100 for a 30 mile trip if there is no surge? Makes me want to quit my job and drive Uber.


How much do you pay on average for Uber trips and how long does the trip take?

How many people realistically will take a 30 mile trip with Uber or lyft. Maybe once in a while to the airport...


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> How much do you pay on average for Uber trips and how long does the trip take?
> 
> How many people realistically will take a 30 mile trip with Uber or lyft. Maybe once in a while to the airport...


I usually pay an Uber to take me out of the surge zone and then get another to take me home. I know that I have taken many Ubers only 1 block of two blocks and the price was like $6.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I usually pay an Uber to take me out of the surge zone and then get another to take me home. I know that I have taken many Ubers only 1 block of two blocks and the price was like $6.


You answered your own Q then. Far from 30 miles requests and $100 payouts. Don't forget dead miles (not guaranteed a ride request back).


----------



## Diegomaeggo (Feb 22, 2017)

negeorgia said:


> I agree the math isn't there. The Booking Fee does not increase with surge.
> 
> Not on UberX, maybe $24.


None of the articles on this mentioned what service was used or an exact mileage and time, but the math works out on Select. The Milwaukee rates below for Select (x8.6 surge), assuming a 30 mile trip at 60 minutes:

Base fare: $4 (34.40)
Cost per minute: $0.35 ($3.01) x 60 minutes = $180.60
Cost per mile: $2.56 ($22.02) x 30 miles = $660.60

A 30 mile ride that lasted 60 minutes would be $875.60.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Uber just refunded the difference.
MILWAUKEE —

UPDATE: Uber contacted WISN 12 News on Monday and said it will be refunding the family all the money except for the original fee of $214.
Now will the driver still get paid his original cut.


----------



## Xeverrer (Jan 31, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> So you get paid about $100 for a 30 mile trip if there is no surge? Makes me want to quit my job and drive Uber.


Just make sure you don't speak to your passengers okay?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I am very tempted to do it. Although I do not want to put all those miles on my car.


You sure, and ensure you adhere to all your stupid rules for 5-star driver you posted in earlier thread. I give you one day before you change them to all to 1.rule - my car, my rules, dont like it, get the f** out.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I am very tempted to do it. Although I do not want to put all those miles on my car.


I can't wait for you to attempt driving Cindy. Then will you finally realize how stupid your comments have been the past few weeks. I love your "I don't want to put all the miles on my car" piece. Exactly - that's largely what makes this job hardly profitable. You hear some idiot say he makes $750 in a weekend and start thinking we make a lot of money driving your entitled butt around, but what you and HE clearly don't realize is that his car depreciation/operating costs are about 30% of that $750. But please, please start driving for Uber.



lilCindy said:


> So you get paid about $100 for a 30 mile trip if there is no surge? Makes me want to quit my job and drive Uber.


No one gets $100 for a 30 mile ride. Its more like $45. But then its more like $23 because you drive all the way back with no return pax (I'm generally speaking about a 30 mile ride to the airport).


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

JD Fernando said:


> he Tubins asked the driver to take them several stops and the driver said it wouldn't be a problem. He also didn't tell them how much it would cost.


He also didn't know how much it would cost.



lilCindy said:


> So you get paid about $100 for a 30 mile trip if there is no surge? Makes me want to quit my job and drive Uber.


Who told u that? 30 miles in SF, one of the best paid markets (many get about 2/3rds what we get paid), 30 miles is $25.80 for the miles and if it took 30 minutes, about $5 for the minutes. About $30 for 30 miles. Then u drive back to work. So subtract 60 miles of gas from that. Even in Prius that's at least $4 (gas is $3.35 a gal out here). Plus there's 60 more miles on the car, that much closer to replacing tires, brakes, trans fluid, etc, and the next oil change.
Idk where u got $100 pay for a 30 mile trip. Even if it took 60, not 30 minutes, the extra 30 minutes only adds $5 to the payout. So if 30 miles takes 30 mins its $30, if it takes an hour (if ur not on a freeway) it's $35. And u still gotta drive back to work. And this is with SFs "high" rates of pay.



lilCindy said:


> You are not including tips.
> 
> This guy says he does $50 a day in tips.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-tips-have-never-been-better.178006/


People don't tip in SF. It's looked down upon because "there's no need to tip". Since 2014 I've made about $100 in tips. 3.5 years divided by $100. Almost $30 per year. So tips almost cover one phone bill per year, almost. I became less kind after year one, tips are about the same.

Why are u in this forum, with ur snipey little attitude? I'm super depressed and have a crappy job at the bottom of American economic Status world, and so relate to some of these people. What's yr pathetic reason?



Frank Coz said:


> I live in Milwaukee. There has to be more to this story. The numbers just don't add up.


It's probably what riders paid. Not what the driver got paid. On X trips riders pay a lot more than what Uber pays us.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

That vehicle is an XL.
9X on XL
BASE : $2.85 -> $25.65
Per Min: $0.35 -> $3.15
Per Mile: $2.01 -> $18.01

30 miles 60 minutes comes out to $760. Add in some stops, yeah, definitely possible.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> You sure, and ensure you adhere to all your stupid rules for 5-star driver you posted in earlier thread. I give you one day before you change them to all to 1.rule - my car, my rules, dont like it, get the f** out.


I bet if all pax were as needy as her, she wouldn't last a day as a driver. Luckily I only run in to someone like that once a week, or you would see more news stories of drivers going on killing sprees.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I am very tempted to do it. Although I do not want to put all those miles on my car.


You should DEFINITELY do it. I bet you could make $250/day EVERY day.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I am very tempted to do it. Although I do not want to put all those miles on my car.


Money wise it's a no brainer. Do it.

I should warn you though. There are some bichy pax that will demand a lot from you. 
That's the one negative about this job.


----------



## Keith Tubin (Jul 4, 2017)

That was me and my family who got gouged by Uber. First of all the app said no UberXL available so I had to take a black car. Then it said that a driver would take me for $214. 
I had four stops to make. The driver never told me that I have to pay 8.6 times the fare for a more expensive car. 
Uber refused to give me a refund for misleading me. I never agreed to pay more than $214. 
3 emails to 3 different people and nobody helped. So they expected me to pay $898 after telling me that a driver agreed to take me for $214. 
I complained to every newspaper and TV channel, social media, the FTC, and I just found this website. 
I have nothing against the drivers, all have been pleasant. But I'm never going to use Uber again because I can't trust that they will honor the price they quote without me having to send out press releases


----------



## PartTimer4Life (Jul 5, 2017)

Keith Tubin said:


> That was me and my family who got gouged by Uber. First of all the app said no UberXL available so I had to take a black car. Then it said that a driver would take me for $214.
> I had four stops to make. The driver never told me that I have to pay 8.6 times the fare for a more expensive car.
> Uber refused to give me a refund for misleading me. I never agreed to pay more than $214.
> 3 emails to 3 different people and nobody helped. So they expected me to pay $898 after telling me that a driver agreed to take me for $214.
> ...


Good. Don't do it. Delete your app.

You expected that driver to waste time driving you around for a flat fee while a huge surge was going on. You don't know how Uber works, that's not his fault. If that driver got one thin dime taken away because you are a whiny B, you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Rebuconductor (Mar 3, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> That vehicle is an XL.
> 9X on XL
> BASE : $2.85 -> $25.65
> Per Min: $0.35 -> $3.15
> ...


That would have been in the estimated fare of around $300. Doesn't add up. If they were charged XL after being quoted for x than Uber would surly have adjusted the fare after the dispute.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Keith Tubin said:


> That was me and my family who got gouged by Uber. First of all the app said no UberXL available so I had to take a black car. Then it said that a driver would take me for $214.
> I had four stops to make. The driver never told me that I have to pay 8.6 times the fare for a more expensive car.
> Uber refused to give me a refund for misleading me. I never agreed to pay more than $214.
> 3 emails to 3 different people and nobody helped. So they expected me to pay $898 after telling me that a driver agreed to take me for $214.
> ...


I doubt you are the real pax that experienced this, but just in case you are: you aren't going to get any sympathy from us. Just think of how many low, non-surge priced fares you've taken where we've received unfairly low money for destroying our cars driving you around. We've complained to every newspaper and TV channel, social media, the FTC, but no one gives a crap about the inequitable system called ridesharing. So your high fare "trued" you up to all the money you've saved over time, its just that one lucky driver got the rest of it. Too bad it wasn't me, I would've loved it and I wouldn't have told you the surge price because that ain't my job, its your job to look at your dang app when booking a ride.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

SatMan said:


> Uber contacted WISN 12 News on Monday and said it will be refunding the family all the money except for the original fee of $214.


F*cking pushovers.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Rebuconductor said:


> That would have been in the estimated fare of around $300. Doesn't add up. If they were charged XL after being quoted for x than Uber would surly have adjusted the fare after the dispute.


He said that he took a Black car or SUV because XL wasn't available. 
I can't believe that even Black was surging that high.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The driver is a liar.
> He can ask Uber to reduce the fare
> 
> He sounds like a passenger.
> ...


Why does the driver have to be a liar? Ever hear of mixed emotions? He may have been glad for the fare, but still felt bad for the pax. Happened to me last night - 250% XL surge Lyft. The pax didn't appear to be regular rideshare type who could afford $100 30 min ride, but what do I know? Hopefully he won't be shocked & finds he account in the red.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I had a group of college kids spend $200 for a 35 mile trip on surge. I almost felt bad for them, till I realized that they were paying with daddy's money.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Keith Tubin said:


> That was me and my family who got gouged by Uber. First of all the app said no UberXL available so I had to take a black car. Then it said that a driver would take me for $214.
> I had four stops to make. The driver never told me that I have to pay 8.6 times the fare for a more expensive car.
> Uber refused to give me a refund for misleading me. I never agreed to pay more than $214.
> 3 emails to 3 different people and nobody helped. So they expected me to pay $898 after telling me that a driver agreed to take me for $214.
> ...


the quoted fare was for straight to your destination.....not for all the additional stops you made.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

We really need to have a way for pax not to see most of this forum.


----------



## PartTimer4Life (Jul 5, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> We really need to have a way for pax not to see most of this forum.


To be honest, we really need everyone to be adults. They don't argue on Valentines day when flowers cost 5x what they are supposed to. They don't argue when gas goes up or down. This is a business transaction. Your behind needs to be in a different place and I'm willing to take it there in my personal car I pay for. You don't get that for free. I don't go into Target and look at one price tag and expect that's how much my whole cart is going to be.

These people are taking advantage of Uber's current PR situation and the local news is starved for content. I genuinely don't care if pax see this or not. Most of the people who get in my car thank me for giving them a ride. Go get into a dirty cab if you can find one. I'll come right to your door in minutes and take you as swiftly as I can exactly to where you're going. Last night I drove passengers into the middle of a crowded area and offered to let them out so they didnt' have to wait for me to get out of the jam. I don't haggle, quibble, argue. You can charge your phone, have some water. I don't usually give out gum but someone saw me chewing it and asked if they could have a piece. I gave them my last one. I held out and umbrella for my pax yesterday in pouring rain so they could load and unload their luggage on the way to the airport. I drive safely for the smoothest ride I can give despite crazy drivers all around me. This is a service, you don't get it for free.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

I agree with most of what you said. However, "these people are taking advantage of Uber"? Really? You sound like the wife who gets mad at the cops who lock her husband up for kicking her azz! We, the drivers are "these people"! 

I think the drivers have been taken advantage of by Uber for so long and so terribly, that we now have no sympathy for the passengers when Uber does the same thing to pax that they do to the drivers.

I guess ish really does roll down hill! At work, the boss dumps on the husband, and the husband comes home and dumped on the wife and then the wife kicks the dog! Shaking my head


----------



## PartTimer4Life (Jul 5, 2017)

Ms.Doe said:


> I agree with most of what you said. However, "these people are taking advantage of Uber"? Really? You sound like the wife who gets mad at the cops who lock her husband up for kicking her azz! We, the drivers are "these people"!
> 
> I think the drivers have been taken advantage of by Uber for so long and so terribly, that we now have no sympathy for the passengers when Uber does the same thing to pax that they do to the drivers.
> 
> I guess ish really does roll down hill! At work, the boss dumps on the husband, and the husband comes home and dumped on the wife and then the wife kicks the dog! Shaking my head


I said taking advantage of the Uber *PR situation*. Everybody hates Uber so lets screw over the only contact we have with Uber, the driver. That is not taking advantage of the company. I have yet to see if that driver's pay was reduced. It better not be.


----------



## Scoom (May 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The driver is a liar.
> He can ask Uber to reduce the fare
> 
> He sounds like a passenger.
> ...


Don't blame the driver, the rider is the one who requested the trip. The driver don't know how much the trip will cost in advance and I wouldn't ask Uber to reduce nothing!!!
Before they got out, I probably would have asked them did they want to make another stop...are you sure???


----------



## KatyB (Apr 24, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> It doesn't make sense to me either. Here are the Milwaukee rates with 8.6x surge in parenthesis --
> 
> Base fare: *$1.25 - ($10.75)*
> Booking fee: *$1.6 - ($13.76)*
> ...


is this what you are making now? .20 min and 1.16 per mile dam ,not close to that here!!!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

KatyB said:


> is this what you are making now? .20 min and 1.16 per mile dam ,not close to that here!!!


No, those are the Milwaukee rates.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I wish you would.
> 
> But you might be disappointed when you find out that you are probably making closer to $30 for a 30 mile trip.


Where is u making 30 for a 30 mile trip?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Greenghost2212 said:


> Where is u making 30 for a 30 mile trip?


Reno has some pretty good rates compared to most places. $0.825 per mile and $0.15 per minute for the driver. Comes out to very close to $1/mile at city driving speeds, but a little bit less for long trips. I think this partly makes up for the fact that in this city your dead miles will be huge. Lots of Uber drivers seem to think these rates are great but I think per hour I make less here in Reno than in a lot of other places between dead miles and driver saturation.

Pretty much from 10 PM to 3 AM every trip is from the city to the suburbs and during the morning every trip from 3 AM to 10 AM is from the suburbs to the city. Hardly any trips go from one part of the city to the other.

Since a 30 mile trip would probably involve a lot of highway driving, the payout will be less than $30, but I suppose a 30 mile multi-stop trip with a lot of heavy city traffic could be about $30.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> So you get paid about $100 for a 30 mile trip if there is no surge? Makes me want to quit my job and drive Uber.











"You" is the driver. Driver received less than half what lilcindy pays. Now go get some drivers fired.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> View attachment 135921
> 
> "You" is the driver. Driver received less than half what lilcindy pays. Now go get some drivers fired.


$5.19 for a 2.3 mile trip would still come to $60 for a 30 mile trip.

And look how much that rider pays also! And people wonder why we are so demanding.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Frank Coz said:


> I live in Milwaukee. There has to be more to this story. The numbers just don't add up.


I have a feeling it was Select or XL. 30 miles to get to $900 would be $30 a mile. At 9x that would require $3.33 a mile base mile.



Keith Tubin said:


> That was me and my family who got gouged by Uber. First of all the app said no UberXL available so I had to take a black car. Then it said that a driver would take me for $214.
> I had four stops to make. The driver never told me that I have to pay 8.6 times the fare for a more expensive car.
> Uber refused to give me a refund for misleading me. I never agreed to pay more than $214.
> 3 emails to 3 different people and nobody helped. So they expected me to pay $898 after telling me that a driver agreed to take me for $214.
> ...


Base fare: $7 x 8.6 = *$60.20*
Cost per min: $0.4 x 8.6 = $3.44 min
Cost per mile: $3.26 x 8.6 = $28.03 mi

3.44 x 30 min = *102.00*
28.03 x 30 mi = *840.90*

*$1003.10*

Looks like you got a discount!

It's not the drivers job to tell you that. If your estimate for $214 was for *1/4th of the trip you intended to take*, then logic would dictate that the full trip would cost at least *4x that of what you were estimated*, which comes to exactly what you were charged.

"I was told that my 7 mile trip would cost $214 and am outraged that when I had the driver go 30 miles, I had to pay the difference!"


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

JD Fernando said:


> The driver is extremely lucky to have gotten a 8.6x surge, but feels bad for pax.
> I would have never gotten an Uber with such high price for 30 mile ride.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4660184/Couple-charged-898-Uber-ride-Milwaukee.html
> ...


Up front price is a rough estimate... The stops and miles / time added up.


----------



## LolX (May 11, 2015)

Two interesting thoughts from this:

1. I wonder if someone were to do the math and figure out if there's a way to basically hit up stuff like the Milwaukee music fest and other huge events like Coachella, Super Bowls, Final Fours, etc. and make way more money than just staying in one market. Basically just find cheap hotels to sleep in and cheap ways to get there (not working Mon-Wed) and go for a huge weekend Thur-Sun. Be based somewhere where rent isn't killer and use the rental cars they provide-- which I'd do anyways if I was driving for them.

2. This is totally a planted story by Uber. Makes them look good (refunded guy) and driving for service good (wow they still gave the driver the $750 difference, amazing!!). FAKE NEWS.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> $5.19 for a 2.3 mile trip would still come to $60 for a 30 mile trip.
> 
> And look how much that rider pays also! And people wonder why we are so demanding.


It took 15 minutes to make that $5.19. 10 mins on the drive, plus going to pick up and waiting for them to come to the car. 
And this [warning, math involved, hopefully you've been thru 5th grade, cuz it's easy math]:


Strange Fruit said:


> Who told u that? 30 miles in SF, one of the best paid markets (many get about 2/3rds what we get paid per mile/min), 30 miles is $25.80 for the miles and if it took 30 minutes, about $5 for the minutes. About $30 for 30 miles. Then u drive back to work. So subtract 60 miles of gas from that. Even in Prius that's at least $4 (gas is $3.35 a gal out here). Plus there's 60 more miles on the car, that much closer to replacing tires, brakes, trans fluid, etc, and the next oil change.
> Idk where u got $100 pay for a 30 mile trip. Even if it took 60, not 30 minutes, the extra 30 minutes only adds $5 to the payout. So if 30 miles takes 30 mins its $30, if it takes an hour (if ur not on a freeway) it's $35. And u still gotta drive back to work. And this is with SFs "high" rates of pay.





lilCindy said:


> $5.19 for a 2.3 mile trip would still come to $60 for a 30 mile trip.
> 
> And look how much that rider pays also! And people wonder why we are so demanding.


We don't get paid $2.50 per mile, as yr response implies. In SF, a highly paid market, it is 86cents a mile and 16cents a minute. Why are u acting dumb. U can write complete sentences better than many Americans so I know ur not that dumb. Why are u pretending? It's rude.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> It took 15 minutes to make that $5.19. 10 mins on the drive, plus going to pick up and waiting for them to come to the car.
> And this [warning, math involved, hopefully you've been thru 5th grade, cuz it's easy math]:
> 
> We don't get paid $2.50 per mile, as yr response implies. In SF, a highly paid market, it is 86cents a mile and 16cents a minute. Why are u acting dumb. U can write complete sentences better than many Americans so I know ur not that dumb. Why are u pretending? It's rude.


What about during surge then?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> $5.19 for a 2.3 mile trip would still come to $60 for a 30 mile trip.
> 
> And look how much that rider pays also! And people wonder why we are so demanding.


Lol in that screen shot the rider paid 11.18. If that's a lot to you then you picked the wrong major and wrong career sweetie.

As for the miles, when is the last time you took a 30 mile ride? Screen shot pls.

I'm not going to bother with the "why we are so demanding" except to say, pls don't group yourself with the rest of society.



lilCindy said:


> What about during surge then?


lol don't pretend you ride when there's a surge AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Greenghost2212 said:


> Where is u making 30 for a 30 mile trip?


$24.78


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> What about during surge then?


That's 3rd grade math. U use the X on the calculator.


sellkatsell44 said:


> lol don't pretend you ride when there's a surge AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


I remember surges. Those happened from time to time back in the day before SF gained an Ubercar on every block.

And I missed how "What about surge" is a reply to this:


Strange Fruit said:


> We don't get paid $2.50 per mile, as yr response implies. In SF, a highly paid market, it is 86cents a mile and 16cents a minute. Why are u acting dumb. U can write complete sentences better than many Americans so I know ur not that dumb. Why are u pretending? It's rude.





sellkatsell44 said:


> Lol in that screen shot the rider paid 11.18. If that's a lot to you then you picked the wrong major and wrong career sweetie.


I don't think cindy has ever owned a car, or needed to use a significant proportion of her time to support herself. Or she just plays dumb cuz she thinks it's cool. Many of the pop culture icons seem to behave fabulously dumb so maybe that's a thing now.



lilCindy said:


> $5.19 for a 2.3 mile trip would still come to $60 for a 30 mile trip.
> 
> And look how much that rider pays also! And people wonder why we are so demanding.


I already did the math for u above. Are u playing dumb or are u really that disrespectful in conversation? 
But again
86.25c per mile. 16.5c per minute. Those are higher than most markets. Do the math. Pretend it takes 30 minutes for 30 miles. 30mil*.8625=$25.87
30min*.165=$4.95
$30.82 +$1.50 base fare, 
so $32.32 for 30 miles in 30 minutes
If it takes 60 minutes to go 30miles, then add another $4.95(remember 30min*.165).
So $37.27 for 30 miles, 60 minutes.
Twice as long, u make $5 more. So where did u get that it's $60 for 30miles? Especially since I already showed u the math before, and the receipt u refer to shows the math for _that_ trip. U just multipled 5 by 15 to get $60. That's not how it works.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> So $250 a day times 3 (Fri, sat, sun) makes $750. Doesn't sound like those guys were lying then.
> 
> $80...thats like a week day?


$2.40 (notice decimal point!) to $700 per shift....massive overtime.

Can't squeeze more than 4 shifts into a week normally.

Minus expenses. Most people can't pull off running a car cheaply (new cars come out expensive per mile, old cars require maintenance, bad mpg cheap cars require judicious and stubborn refusals to deadmile home even if it means sitting in another county for a day or two)

Generally includes baking in 120 degree parking lots, subsisting on chips and energy drinks, and the occasional dash to Marshalls to buy a random clean shirt for $8 and wash up in the restroom

Most people can't do it.



Trafficat said:


> It varies by market, I'm sure. I don't get $50 per day in tips. More like $15, often less. Last night I got a $10 bill as a tip and that's the only tip I got. On Lyft, where I am near deactivation because of low ratings, I've actually given cash back to passengers a few times when they start fuming about primetime (basically surge).
> 
> Sunday doesn't count. Sunday is more like a weekday... maybe worse since there is no morning rush to work.
> 
> Friday and Saturday you get more. Depends how many hours you work but also your market. I've only broken $200 a couple of times and those were 12 hour shifts that included a LOT of miles. And those days are extremely atypical. In my market, it is more like $90-120 on a Friday or Saturday night if I drive for 8 hours.


Switch markets drive a chill lower middle class urban crowd if you can find it somewhere semi-nearby

Do it 2 weeks and your lyft rating is refreshed fully, not a TRACE of a single rating older than 2 weeks

Also...somebody complains, 1* and complain about THEM.

Do NOT refund anybody.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> $5.19 for a 2.3 mile trip would still come to $60 for a 30 mile trip.
> 
> And look how much that rider pays also! And people wonder why we are so demanding.


no dummy, try again... all the information is give for you to figure out the exact price!

per mile .8625
per minute .1650

miles 30
time 40 minutes

$32.28

Perhaps you should contact an attorney and bring a lawsuit against the school system that let you graduate.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> no dummy, try again... all the information is give for you to figure out the exact price!
> 
> per mile .8625
> per minute .1650
> ...


I already did that for her, 30 in 30 mins and 60 mind. She's just a ***** and proud of it. She's not trying to learn.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

JD Fernando said:


> The driver is extremely lucky to have gotten a 8.6x surge, but feels bad for pax.
> I would have never gotten an Uber with such high price for 30 mile ride.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4660184/Couple-charged-898-Uber-ride-Milwaukee.html
> ...


I don't think so...that would mean the STANDARD RATE in that market ( miles +time) would have to be about $3.00. Where does that happen?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I usually pay an Uber to take me out of the surge zone and then get another to take me home. I know that I have taken many Ubers only 1 block of two blocks and the price was like $6.


Omg you just keep getting worse and worse!

You can't be real. There's no way.

No human being is this atrocious and entitled - not even someone whose parents gave up on trying to raise a semi-decent human being when their kid reached 3 years old.

Just.....no.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> You are not including tips.
> 
> This guy says he does $50 a day in tips.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-tips-have-never-been-better.178006/


LOL! Oggaaayy!!


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> So how much do you guys usually make in a weekend???


$898



Spotscat said:


> It doesn't make sense to me either. Here are the Milwaukee rates with 8.6x surge in parenthesis --
> 
> Base fare: *$1.25 - ($10.75)*
> Booking fee: *$1.6 - ($13.76)*
> ...


Perhaps they ordered XL.

Math for XL using Milwaukee rates and 8.6x. Surge only affects, base, time, and distance.

Base: $24.51
Dist: 30 miles at $17.286/mile = $518.58
Time: $3.01/minute x 118 minutes = $355.18*

Grand total of $898.27
*Article assume with traffic that route should have taken an hour. Keep in mind these people were probably drunk and took a longer than theey realize at each stop.


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

JD Fernando said:


> He also didn't tell them how much it would cost ...they weren't warned how much the next three stops would add to their bill


?!
Does this journalist have any clue how Uber works?

Three things:
1) I don't KNOW how much it's going to cost you.
2) That's not my job.
3) Look at your &##@#$* app before you confirm the ride, then, if you want to make stops, get your own calculator out and start punching it.

This journalist is either an idiot or is malicious, making out that it's the driver's responsibility to tell PAX what their ride is going to cost. NEWS FLASH, PARKER! WE'RE NOT TAXIS, WE'RE UBER DRIVERS. I'M NOT CHARGING YOU, UBER IS.

Any problems with your fare? 
TAKE IT UP WITH UBER!


----------

